# Write or wrong



## David Lachance (Oct 19, 2017)

My wife and I seperated about 2 months ago. We have been married about 2 years and have been rocky aways.
We seperated this time over stupid stuff. Both said things we shouldnt have. Both stubborn. Both at fault as cause.
But while seperated, things got distant. And my wife started dating another guy after only a couple weeks. I was trying like heck to repair the marriage but the more i did the worse it got.
Anyways, she called me out of blue said she missed me and still loved me.
Talked me into buying her plane tickets to phillipines (shes filipino, im white)
We were good, sort of. But were still seperated and she said she would get back together for two weeks to give it time. She said she went on a date with a guy. But nothing happened, because she wasnt over me, but nothing to worry about.
I met her at part on friday to talk. While there we made plans to see each other saturday. Ending night with kisses and i love you.
Next day she text to move date time back from noon to 5pm.
I never hear from her after that. She ditched me. I later find out she ditched me to go out with the guy she was dating. the same one she told me earlier she wasnt.
She ignores me for about a week. But during that time i was able to figure out who he was. And he had been arrested for assualt with deadly weapon and reckless driving. 
Any ways, i was broken, and been miserable for over 5 weeks now. Lost 25lbs.
I finally decide marriage is lost and i need to move on. I go on date with a girl 3 times. Never kissed her, never nothing but hung out and talk. She knew i was seperated, but not exactly how newly seperated.
But after a few times meeting. I understood why wife was dating. It felt good to be praised and wanted.
Anyways, long story short. It was saturday. Wife texted demanding i file divorce monday. I told her ok and told her i was out with girl.
Next day wife calls again. We talk and decided to run away. Take break. So i buy cruise tickets for week and we leave 4 days later. We dint tell anyone. Just get away.
Cruise was great. We loved each other. We still edgy about seperation details but as whole good.
I agree to buy another house because she says she wont move back to ours because only i own it. I help her buy new suv,
We also agree to not tell anyone we are back together because our friends are not helping. But she wont move home. She does come over a spend night.
So a week after vacation, everytime we bring up seperation of what happened, she gets mad. Ok i keep mostly quite.
We have seperate facebooks and she made a new one when we got home to talk to her daughter in philipines. But i start noticing shes moving all her friends to new one. No big deal.
But one night a message pops on her phone from an ex saying hello. When i ask her why shes adding exes. She gets mad. Say he did. But i know she added him because i had already texted him saying ?why you messaging my wife?
He said she added him.....so she lied
Anyways it was bit supicious. All week i felt distance in her and i knew she was hiding stuff. She admitted to making out with guy she dated but said no sex. 
Well monday. The girl i saw. While seperated found my wifes facebook and sent message to her saying i had cheated on her.
I never broke it off with her. I just stopped talking and bloked her when my wife and i tried again. We werent serious anyways. Never even kissed her. Anyways, guess she thought i was lying about being seperated. I wasnt.

Niw wife is mad. Says i cheated.
I said how so. We were seperated and i didnt meet anyone till after you ditched me for a guy you were dating.

She says im a liar because i didnt tell her. But i had. I told her twice in text when we were fighting.

My question is: how can my wife say i cheated when she had already been seeing someone and thats what pushed me to move on??

Also we are still living apart and shes back to ignoring me and saying we are over. She posted pic today of her not wearing ring again. She keeps randomly texting to go back to my *****.

Im afraid she looking fir justification to date again. Either that guy is back or she after another.

Thoughts? Should i just file divorce and let go of this girl who always is looking at the grass greener on other side of fence.

While broke up. Some of her own friends came out of wood work and says shes done this before. She gets boarded of a guy and moves to a new bed. Her own friends


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just divorce already.

Geez.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems like she just keeps you on a leash and manipulates you to buy her stuff. She just seems like bad news all around. You can find many women nicer than this one.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Stop dude. Just stop. You are an example of what not to do with a cheater. Especially one from that culture. They are drawn to super-alphas and if you ain't got it in you to find your balls, well, she gone. Serve her as soon as possible.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Wrong. 

Okay here's the order it goes in:

1) file for divorce
2) divorce is finalized
3) THEN you date

If you date during steps 1 and 2 then you are just adding monkeys to the circus. Skip the drama, stop buying cruises and houses and cars, and just divorce already.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe if you buy her more stuff she'll like you.


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

She is using you to set herself up for the future before she ditches you 

🤦🏼*♀🤦🏼*♀🤦🏼*♀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You are really letting this woman make you look stupid.

Divorce her.
Stop buying her homes and cars.

Her own friends told you what she is.

Will you listen?
Or will you keep acting crazy?


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

"I agree to buy another house because she says she wont move back to ours because only i own it. I help her buy new suv," 

Dude, you got a lot of money to burn. Hey, could you help me out - a fellow betrayed husband? Unlike your wife - I won't screw you over.
The house you already own - she has NO rights to it. Buying a NEW home and a few more years of marriage hell - she'll get half of it. And if she has a kid, it'll be hers - with YOU paying for it.

Nothing you posted suggest you two have children together. Is this true? This gives you a clean break from a very CRAZY CHEATING woman. Your wife sounds like a nightmare... are you a bull-rider to deal with her? A friend of mine married a Filipino woman 20 years ago - they are doing great since day one. What you got is super nuts. She is likely an amazing ride in the bedroom, right?

Seriously dude. 
Get off this message board. Call up your lawyer to refer you to a family lawyer to file for divorce. 
Get it done QUICK - ASAP. Don't talk to her anymore. No more dates. DON'T stick your penis in her again. Don't risk a chance of putting a baby in her, which means being stuck with her - FOREVER.

Once that is done - Don't go back there again.

Dude, you were supposed to meet up with her, but she went out on a date and sexy time with another guy.

She's not worth it. Her craziness isn't worth it - even if she wasn't cheating on you.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

David I don't know how old you are but you have a lot of maturing to do, your easily manipulated by a woman who is a cake eater....will you just divorce and grow up. And the only victim here is the woman you dated.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lose the drama!

File for divorce at your first opportunity!*


----------



## David Lachance (Oct 19, 2017)

Ya, no kids together. We both have one from past marriage. You all nailed it. Part of this break up was because she wanted me to adopt her daughter who is 5. I said no. Because the only more beniefit she would have is i pay child support for a kid that isnt mine if we break up. She five, she already knows who her dad is.

Now she wants me to have another kid with her. Im fixed though.

You all are right. It seems to be all about the money or how much money she can take with her when she leaves.

Yes shes extremely beuatiful and great in bed. Just like one of you said.

I guess im back to being a single dad. My daughter who is 7 lives with me. Part of the reason this is hard for me.

Yall keep posting and reaffirming im an idiot. Need to reread this periodically to stay on track.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

The next time you open your wallet to buy her something make sure you ask if her boyfriend (whoever that happens to be at the moment) wants something nice, too. It's only polite.

So what if she's pretty and a good lay. Hiring an honest prostitute would be less expensive and a better experience than this bull.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Uh, there are women who give 'other' women a bad 'name', a bad rap.
This women, your' wife give me...........
Indigestion.

Some women are like birds, lithe, have a beautiful plumage.
They sing a beautiful tune.
They feed their young from their own stored bounty.
They mate for life, they fly wherever their male takes them.

You married a thieving land hopper

One that goes after baubles and shiny things.
One that lives for the moment, one for the day.

You Sir, have married a Crow. Not a Raven.
A raven haired beauty.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> The next time you open your wallet to buy her something make sure you ask if her boyfriend (whoever that happens to be at the moment) wants something nice, too. It's only polite.
> 
> So what if *she's pretty and a good lay*. Hiring an honest prostitute would be less expensive and a better experience than this bull.


Youse and mes.
Wes thinks alike.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty and a good lay.

Ah, yes.
There are many, such THIS.

And many 'such' are good worms.
They smile.
They burrow under your' skin.

They become Heart Worms.
Heart Worms to a dog.
Never a man.

Though never, thank God.
To that Red Dog, of Fame.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Write or Wrong.

I Write
Am I Wrong?


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

Lawyer up, have her served, and quit being her sugar daddy.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

David Lachance said:


> Next day she text to move date time back from noon to 5pm.
> I never hear from her after that. She ditched me. I later find out she ditched me to go out with the guy she was dating. the same one she told me earlier she wasnt. She ignores me for about a week.


Whoa, stop right there. At that point you should have stopped all contact and divorced her. You spent all that money on her and went through with all that drama after that, and you didn't have to. She very clearly showed you that she was an unremorseful cheater; but you refused to accept it and you made a mistake by not kicking her to the curb.

Don't compound that mistake. Forget about her, forget about what she says about you, divorce her and move on. Take this as a life lesson.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*takes breath*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Dave my man, you just haven't learned anything about women parasites who pray on easily manipulated men. In this world, the pretty, exotic, oriental women are among the leading experts. I've seen it time and time again. You'd likely been as better off with a Russian mail order bride. You just don't have the skill to deal with this vampire. 

Pretend for a moment these folks offering advice are talking to you directly and follow their advice if you want to get out of this thing salvaging what's left. If not, she'll take whats left merely using the crumbs she throws you.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Jesus, you two put the FUN in dysFUNction.

Next time, make sure you don't align yourself with a using, manipulative little witch.

Good riddance.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

Glenn Frey told your story:

Manila Girls seem to find out easy
How to open doors with just a smile
A rich American 
And she won't have to worry
She'll dress up all in lace and go in style

Late at night a big old house gets lonely
I guess every form of refuge has its price
And it breaks her heart to think her love is only
Given to a man with hands as cold as ice

So she tells him she must go out for the evening
To comfort an old friend who's feelin' down
But he knows where she's goin' as she's leavin'
She is headed for the cheatin' side of town

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin eyes


Is this the life you want? I'm part Filipino, and I know that game. It's a sucker's bet. And stop dating. Married people are not supposed to date.


----------



## troubledinma (May 30, 2016)

David Lachance said:


> My wife and I seperated about 2 months ago. We have been married about 2 years and have been rocky aways.
> We seperated this time over stupid stuff. Both said things we shouldnt have. Both stubborn. Both at fault as cause.
> But while seperated, things got distant. And my wife started dating another guy after only a couple weeks. I was trying like heck to repair the marriage but the more i did the worse it got.
> Anyways, she called me out of blue said she missed me and still loved me.
> ...


Yeah dude. Like Elsa, you gotta let it go. 

"Keep your eyes wide open before marriage, half shut afterward."


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

David Lachance said:


> Ya, no kids together. We both have one from past marriage. You all nailed it. Part of this break up was because she wanted me to adopt her daughter who is 5. I said no. Because the only more beniefit she would have is i pay child support for a kid that isnt mine if we break up. She five, she already knows who her dad is.
> 
> Now she wants me to have another kid with her. Im fixed though.
> 
> ...


At least you are starting to see day light. 

One more thing, she was screwing her boyfriend. 

You should have never just dropped the girl you were dating. That was just cold man, you should have told her what was going on. You owe her an apology. Just a simple text just saying sorry for cutting communication like you did.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> Stop dude. Just stop. You are an example of what not to do with a cheater. Especially one from that culture. They are drawn to super-alphas and if you ain't got it in you to find your balls, well, she gone. Serve her as soon as possible.


Culture has nothing to do with it, there's (sorry to be harsh if this story is true) dumb in every culture and race. Why on earth you'd buy a house when your wife treats you like that is beyond me, the very fact after everything he's on a forum asking what to do has me incredulous to say the least.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dude. Dude. Doooooooooooood......

Hate to be too cynical, but a great measure for a man in a bad relationship is "hooker math". Just take the amount you spent on your SO in the last year, and divide by the number of times you had sex. With my ex, the last year was $50k per. A nasty way to evaluate, but not inappropriate for your W, she seems horribly manipulative. 

But she has a boyfriend? No. Just divorce.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Geese you are acting like a total doormat. As soon as the adoption papers were filed she'd have dumped your ass and you'd get stuck paying child support. I've seen this happen


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Get STD tests. Get a divorce.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

This was painful to read. In short you are a meal ticket ATM, provider of all things good to her. However you are not the man she wants to be with. You are being used!


----------

